# Best strategy for DVC exchange



## Vacationsarefun (Nov 1, 2012)

We are planning a trip in Aug/early Sep and I would like to get a one week RCI exchange at a DVC resort. Looking at earlier posts it seems that chances are fairly good if I have several possible check-in dates and choose several resorts.

Now, while I would be happy to stay at any DVC resort there are definitely DVC resorts that would make me happier than others. So I am wondering what the best strategy would be when setting up an ongoing search: Should I put in all DVC resorts to make sure we get something or only the ones I would like most (say AKL, BLT, BC)? I would probably check regularly about online availability so probably could snag something at SSR or OKW if nothing comes through on my ongoing search or is that a bad idea?

We would probably look for a week between Aug. 22 and Sep. 8. Would prefer a one bedroom but a studio would do.

Any ideas what our chances would be/what the best strategy is?


----------



## elaine (Nov 1, 2012)

I would put a search in for the ones you really want--and I would put in for a 1BR--the TPUs are not that different, but the space/kitchen is a big difference. When you start seeing Aug/Sept come up on the sightings BB, if you haven't been matched, add SSR and OKW. I got OKW for 8/19/12 mid-Feb last year. There should be good availability for late Aug./Sept. Elaine


----------



## stanleyu (Nov 1, 2012)

This past year I saw an absolutely HUGE number of DVC rooms available during the month of September - well over a hundred at one point, and covering almost all the DVCs! And, they did not disappear very fast. Not quite as good for August, I'm afraid. My strategy, which worked in the past, was to ask for a list of all the resorts I wanted and a big range in dates. The last time it was for almost all of April and May, and I ended up getting a 1BR at Beach Club the week prior to Palm Sunday.

As for the type of room: I saw the most of 1BR by far, but did see 2BR and Studios as well. In my case I asked for 1BR and got it. Next time I might choose either 1BR or Studio. As for cost, we use points, so I'm not up on the TPU rates. But a 1BR cost right around double the Studio in Points.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 1, 2012)

I think that your chances of getting one of your top three choices are excellent for that first week in September. Also, because of the huge difference in DVC points for an owner, it seems to me that there is better availability for 1BRs than for studios.

If the resort was more important than the date, I would restrict my search to my top 3 or 4 and limit to the first week in September. It is one of the slowest weeks that there is for Disney.

elaine


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, everybody! Sounds like my chances are pretty good. I think I will put in an ongoing search for a one-bedroom for three or four of my most desired resorts and a two-week time frame. Hopefully, one of them will come through and if not I will add the other resorts.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 5, 2012)

For that time period, with a range of three different check-in weekends, and a willingness to take a 1BR, I think you can safely restrict your search to the three or so resorts you are most interested in.  Fair warning: AKV, BLT, and BCV are the least available, so you *might* want to add BWV as well.  It's very similar in character/location to BCV, and having stayed at both, I might prefer BWV slightly.


----------



## stanleyu (Nov 5, 2012)

interestingly enough, since we like the Epcot area, I've asked for either BCV or BWV. So far I've snagged a couple of Beach Clubs but no Boardwalks!


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Nov 7, 2012)

Have any of you changed your strategy now that Vacation Protection options from RCI are more limited?  -- Suzanne


----------



## elaine (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't understand how Vacation Protection affects your search. Do you mean confirming one DVC resort and then still searching for another resort?  But our answer would be no--since DVC only deposits 7 or so months out, we pretty much know we are going then and do not get the RCI ins. We only get the RCI ins. for 1+ yr out exchanges.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Nov 8, 2012)

elaine said:


> I don't understand how Vacation Protection affects your search. Do you mean confirming one DVC resort and then still searching for another resort?  But our answer would be no--since DVC only deposits 7 or so months out, we pretty much know we are going then and do not get the RCI ins. We only get the RCI ins. for 1+ yr out exchanges.



I beleive in the past some have suggested you take the first resort to match but keep seaarching for a resort and/or dates that work better for you.  Now that you have to "self-insure" the cost of the exchange, I was wondering if Tuggers are more likely to keep the first match and stop searching or be more patient and not match until they are completely satisfied?  -- Suzanne


----------



## nursie (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, I had read of that 'switch to the preferred resort' plan by using the Vacation Protection since previously you didn't lose your TPUs nor exchange fees. I don't think I would cancel and rebook a different  resort now if the exchange fee is not credited. it adds too much to the cost of the exchange. 
$189 for first booking that is cancelled + $189 for second booking of preferred resort = more expensive exchange


----------



## bnoble (Nov 9, 2012)

> I was wondering if Tuggers are more likely to keep the first match and stop searching or be more patient and not match until they are completely satisfied?


It really depends on the situation.  I'm open to most of the DVC properties, and am not the sort of person who needs to be in, say, BCV or BWV, so I will probably not "upgrade" between DVC resorts.  Then again, I rarely did even before---you got the exchange fee back, but it cost $90 to do so.  

On the other hand, I will probably continue to do the backup-and-keep-searching with Bonnet Creek, which generally deposits before the DVC resorts do.


----------

